

Java software analyze "The Cuckoo’s Calling" and found author as J.K. Rowling  - javinpaul
http://entertainment.time.com/2013/07/15/j-k-rowlings-secret-a-forensic-linguist-explains-how-he-figured-it-out/

======
tod222
The software is JGAAP (Java Graphical Authorship Attribution Program). [1]

Reading the article makes it clear that it wan't an identification as much as
a confirmation of Rowling as the author. The analysis was the result of
suspicions triggered by an anonymous tip via Twitter.

The analysis used a corpus of only four authors' works. Rowling was the most
likely of the four.

[1]
[http://evllabs.com/jgaap/w/index.php/Main_Page](http://evllabs.com/jgaap/w/index.php/Main_Page)

------
jdludlow
The headline sounds like the guy was analyzing texts in general and came up
with this match; a needle in the haystack thing.

The story is less interesting. An anonymous Twitter tip said, "Hey I think
that J.K. Rowling wrote The Cuckoo's Calling." The result of running it
through the software was: yeah, she probably did.

